# Shed antler mount



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Anybody have any good ideas on how to mount two elk shed antlers? I want to mount them above the garage doors on the house so it needs to be pretty solid.


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Do a search and type in in"elk shed mounts" there are quite a few ways. One would be to order an artificial skull and do a European mount or order some shed antler mounts to do a simple horn mount


----------

